# 7 weeks,poops outside but wont pee



## white trouble (Dec 9, 2010)

My 7 week old gsd can finally follow the big dogs out the doggie door,and she goes outside to poop. I'm very proud,and was prematurely excited. She doesnt pee outside. She comes in and pees on her paper...i started the paper training because she was 3 weeks when i found her and she was too little to make it through the doggie door or be outside in the snow.its hard to startle her when she messes cuz shes deaf. Almost totally,shes unilateral to the right but there is almost nothing there and i dont have 200 to get that test done.....anybody following us,she is doing great with the hand signals for come,no and sit and is alot less fearful. Alot more calm.....any advice on the housebreaking though. I apologize for being a rambler


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I would take her out on a leash very often and wait for her to pee, then give her lots of praise and treats. When she goes out to poop, stay out with her until she pees. And I'd pick up the paper and clean the floor with vinegar/water solution or a pet odor eliminator product like Nature's Miracle. If you see here starting to go inside, pick her up right away and make her finish outside and praise and treat. It won't take her long


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Just wondering if you can take that paper outside for her to get the scent? May make it easier if she smells it outside instead of in the house. I think Stosh hit it right on, I would just take her out and wait, when she does go, reward her. I'm sure she will catch on fast.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Denali Girl said:


> Just wondering if you can take that paper outside for her to get the scent? May make it easier if she smells it outside instead of in the house. I think Stosh hit it right on, I would just take her out and wait, when she does go, reward her. I'm sure she will catch on fast.


That's a good idea....

Also, since most of us get our dogs at 7 weeks, we are just starting the training with our pups. So you have weeks to go (maybe) on the housebreaking road...

I'd definitely NOT keep the paper in the house. She 'learned' to use it so well (good girl) but now you have to start all over with where you REALLY want her to go pee.


----------



## cocolola (Dec 9, 2010)

my 10 week old Lola has been home with me for 3 weeks and i take her outside every hour or so so we don't have accidents but in the last couple of days it has rained consistantly and she seems to hold it in and wait until she is back inside and pees in the kitchen - i have special cleaning stuff the vets use but she still seems to wait until she's inside to pee - help!! how long does it really take a GSD to be housebroken - it has been some 20 years since my last GS puppy experience


----------

